# The Manderson for Big Homey



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Trade 

What does everyone think? I know we needed a point guard for the short term. We also needed to get rid of Campbell who wouldn't have gotten us anything if we let him walk at the end of the year. Not bad.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

We needed a good PG in a bad way. Campbell seems to have camped it in. He is unmotivated and out of shape. Not a bad trade IMO. It certainly is better than the rumored Campbell for Steve Smith deal.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree. Nothing but upside for the Big Easy


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

How's Kenny Anderson been looking anyway???


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

from what i seen he he's looked ok. i mean NO needed someone badly and filled the hole excellently. Magloire has been far better than Campbell and will continue to improve however Campbell is aging and his career is on the decline. both NO and Sea needed players for these spots so it really worked out well


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

that looks good
*YOU CAN SPAM SOMEWHERE ELSE--BEEZ*


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nyksju</b>!
> that looks good
> *YOU CAN SPAM SOMEWHERE ELSE--BEEZ*


How has Kenny been since B. Diddy came back


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Kenny is getting some PT with BD pack. However, Kenny has stated that he thinks he can still be a starter in the league, so I would not expect him to re-sign next season. From what I have seen, I do not think he is still a full time starter.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kenny has been a calming influence for this team over the last few games. I like his energy and his veteran presence, but the only reason his has been playing big minutes is the absence of David Wesley. When he gets back, Anderson's minutes will decline dramatically. He will still be important to the playoff run, though.


----------

